# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  How did you find Anxiety Space?

## Sagan

If you were referred, you don't need to say by who or where.

----------


## mightypillow

I was referred by someone from another website. I am glad to have found this place.  ::):

----------


## Dane

referred from the "other site".

----------


## Otherside

I wasn't referred. Someone (mike something, and whoever that was who's on here, thanks!  ::D:  ) made a fake account on the "Other Site" *(**Edit-forgot it wasn't mentioned here. Sorry!)* and put up the address to this place all over. He was quickly banned and the threads deleted, but not before I'd seen it. I didn't think much of it, until I was REALLY losing it with some people on that site, and decided to check out this other site to see if if it could help with my anxiety.

I was really surprised to see a load of usernames I recognized on here.

----------


## Ont Mon

Referred by someone who was referred lol

----------


## Trendsetter

Referred

----------


## whiteman

Referred from that "other site"  :Rain:

----------


## merc

While looking for tips to help deal with social anxiety I found this somehow. It kind of reminded me of a forum for parents of kids with pull-throughs where I learned a ton of stuff when dealing with my daughter's medical condition and I know that I have to deal with this because I'm not happy.

----------


## Lost Control Again

> referred from the "*other site*".







> Referred from that "*other site*"



 :New:  what other site? Just joking  ::D: 

anyway whilst I was on facebook, Ventura posted a link in both my private groups.  ::

----------


## claire74

got it from a fb group I'm on

----------


## Marleywhite

referred

----------


## Antidote

Through connections  :Ninja:

----------


## WintersTale

It was referred me _before_ it was Anxiety Space. So I've been here since the beginning.

----------


## Sagan

I remember you  ::):

----------


## Frogger

Reddit

----------


## WineKitty

Referred.

----------


## Harpuia

WineKitty brought me here.  lol.

----------


## James

Referred

----------


## Still Waters

I was promised if I registered,my wildest dreams would come true -(They lied)

----------


## sunrise

Referred too.

----------


## fordgurl_87

Found it on taptalk

----------


## SmileyFace

I was referred to this site by Coffee I think

----------


## Chicago

Google  ::):

----------


## Anteros

Invited by a friend -- it wasn't even Anxiety Space then.

----------


## Ironman

Referred

----------


## Jessamond

I was checking some FB pages about mental health and this one appeared on a list so I thought I'd give it a try.

----------


## peace

I got invited by Chanty.  :Yes:

----------


## notepad

A member from a similar website told me about it.

----------


## WintersTale

I'm so thankful this place exists.

----------


## Chantellabella

I googled "awesome" and it popped up.


Naw.........I was invited  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

The lovely Ventura referred me  ::):

----------


## WintersTale

> The lovely Ventura referred me



Same here.

----------


## Member11

> Invited by a friend -- it wasn't even Anxiety Space then.



Same here. In fact, changing the name was my first job. ::):

----------


## L

Invite by a friend x

----------


## Ultradog

Facebook.

----------


## Sagan

I was invited by the one and only.  ::):   ::

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I was referred by an existing member.

----------


## Rawr

I was referred by a member here on another site.

----------


## VickieKitties

> Vickie is the coolest.



 ::

----------


## metamorphosis

Invited by another member, X- I've got straight edge!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> Inscrutable Banana
> 					
> 
> Vickie is the coolest.



It's true, but I didn't want anyone getting jealous so I didn't specify.  :Tongue:

----------


## kc1895

Phillest cheese and Panda Express.

----------


## whiteman

someone, I won't mention, pm'ed me

----------


## insigniff

From "the other site". At least i think i know which one, but out of curiosity, how come it's not mentioned by name?

----------


## Otherside

> From "the other site". At least i think i know which one, but out of curiosity, how come it's not mentioned by name?



We're sworn enemies and we've declared war on each other  :Gun: 

Jokes, it's kinda a long story, a lot of here are from "that site" and old members from there, a lot of us don't have some great expierences with that places, especially after the mod changes.

Don't mention this place on that site though. You'll be banned.

----------


## insigniff

> We're sworn enemies and we've declared war on each other 
> 
> Jokes, it's kinda a long story, a lot of here are from "that site" and old members from there, a lot of us don't have some great expierences with that places, especially after the mod changes.
> 
> Don't mention this place on that site though. You'll be banned.



Oh, i see. Well my experiences aren't particularly bad i suppose.. But i agree the attitude is sometimes unpleasant over there, to the point where i couldn't risk replicating my username here, out of fear i would be identified. 
I shall keep this place confidential though (and the key to my lips takes an effort to find anyway, so it's a win-win).

----------


## Total Eclipse

We aren't quite "sworn enemies" our paths just got misunderstood. I don't like the whole "other site" (quote to quote) mentality. It's 2 different sites, on the other hand it lets members rant about "another site" without bashing _that_ site were "outsiders" don't have to have a turn off to the site and make their own choices not by one pressured by a community and what they think. It shouldn't be a battle, and I'm so sorry to the people who got caught in a "Cross fire" of it. If this site helps you, great. If another site helps you, too.. awesome! The more the merrier. You have to take what is good with the bad. Nothing is 100 percent perfect... it's what you learn from a situation and take out of it.  No one on here should feel pressure to defend AnxS on another site.  Anxiety is enough of a battle  :Hug:

----------


## Otherside

> *We aren't quite "sworn enemies"* our paths just got misunderstood.



It was a joke. I couldn't resist it. I know we're not "sworn enemies" and declaring war on each other.

----------


## toaster little

I had a girl tell me about this website.  Then when I saw her picture in that thread where users posted pictures of themselves, I found out that she's really pretty  ::):

----------


## Sagan

> We aren't quite "sworn enemies" our paths just got misunderstood. I don't like the whole "other site" (quote to quote) mentality. It's 2 different sites, on the other hand it lets members rant about "another site" without bashing _that_ site were "outsiders" don't have to have a turn off to the site and make their own choices not by one pressured by a community and what they think. It shouldn't be a battle, and I'm so sorry to the people who got caught in a "Cross fire" of it. If this site helps you, great. If another site helps you, too.. awesome! The more the merrier. You have to take what is good with the bad. Nothing is 100 percent perfect... it's what you learn from a situation and take out of it.  No one on here should feel pressure to defend AnxS on another site.  Anxiety is enough of a battle




Excellent post Ace.  ::

----------


## *Swept Under The Rug*

Googled "ptsd anxiety and trigger need space from others"

----------

